# Frer vs first response dip



## Lucy3

Just wondering if anyone has used the first response dip sticks (my first time)? I did one and dipped a frer in the same pee. To me the dip has a faint but pink line but the frer is much lighter? I’m about 13dpo I think. Any thoughts welcome! Also posted in the April TTW thread but don’t want to clog that with my obsessive testing!


----------



## Lucy3

Up close of the frer and dip. There’s something there on the frer but such a squinter


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

These squinters are so frustrating! I can see the dip line i think? I've never heard of them so not sure about them.


----------



## Lucy3

The dip one is a decent line, I don’t get it! I picked them up from chemist warehouse and then saw them in Priceline too. Wonder if they’re a bit dodgy?


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Yeah thats so weird! In dec i had a nice line on my ic one step and frer was a squinter so i counted it as a chemical. Im intrigued now though to research more about them!


----------



## Lucy3

They come in a box of 3, I think $10 from chemist warehouse so not cheap for what they are!


----------



## cupcake.

That is a definite line on the dip stick! 
I know frer are held up to sich high standarts and they used to be the best tests out there. but i‘ve heard loads of women say they‘re not what they used to be for early results. 

Maybe try testing with the dip sticks the next two days if AF doesn‘t show and see if there‘s progression without also using frer and potentially getting confused? :hugs:
I still have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Lucy3

Ooh thanks @cupcake. ! You have given me so much hope this past week! I’m SO over frer now. I did another dip and this came up. Eeek!! Does the line look too thin though?


----------



## Lucy3

Just in case anyone is following along :hi: these are my tests from this morning. I’m cd27 and about 14dpo. Still holding onto some hope but really just want an answer either way

The CB didn’t come up like that till after 10mins so not sure that one counts

the dip has a line - faint but there

frer still vv faint

many late bfp success stories greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Fuchsia1412

I've been following...I can see a very very faint line on CB...and the stick!, but I really can't see anything on the frer (however, pictures Vs real life etc..) I really hope you have just implanted late, but I'm just not sure why it wouldn't show on a frer by now. They have have some unreliable batches or indents, differing dye amounts.. But the basic goods are there, it's just a basic pregnancy test...HCG tests aren't very complex things after all. Sorry I hope this doesn't sound very negative and a downer... It only takes a day or so and can go from almost nothing to- woah there's a definite line!- and that might still happen this time, there's loads of variation!


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks for following along! Af showed her ugly face. I’m really not sure what’s going on with these tests but I think I’m the future I’ll try and hold off early testing - try anyway. Thank you for your thoughts @Fuchsia1412 - I appreciate them


----------



## Fuchsia1412

So sorry... Very disappointing


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry AF arrived :hugs:


----------



## Rach87

Aw man so sorry @Lucy3


----------



## Skye75

Sorry AF arrived @Lucy3


----------

